# Ford: Clippers 10th best in West



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

1. Spurs
2. Kings
3. Suns
4. Rockets
5. Nuggets
6. Warriors
7. Mavs
8. Sonics
9. Wolves
10. Clippers
11. Lakers 
12. Jazz
13. Grizzlies
14. Blazers
15. Hornets

Not sure about the Warriors, Sonics, and Wolves. I think the Rockets should be higher and Kings a bit lower.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I think it's going to be a jam for the 6-8 spots. People just wrote off the clips.


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

Warriors at #6??! Maybe in late March


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kings #2... WTF????


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

swift88 said:


> Warriors at #6??! Maybe in late March


Ford needs to pass that weed because he is high as a mutha****a. The Warriors are going to be improved but I don't see them being any better than the Clippers this season, all they have is J-Rich and Baron. Last time i checked they had no defense other than Foyle who is barely plays. I see the Clippers being the 6th or 7th seed. Also the Kings are way overhyped becuase I don't think Wells and SAR, (Isn't it funny those were the two players that were close to being Clippers) making a huge impact becuase SAR is not the prototypical passing big man that the Kings like and Wells is going to be a headache when he is the 5th option.


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

I also don't see the warriors as a #6 seed. The clippers on paper have a much better team. It's also going to be hard for one player to make such a huge impact on one team. This is the case with Baron Davis. If Kobe, couldn't do it last year, what's makes them think that baron is going to be able to do it this year.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

Warriors are better then the Clippers no doubt about that.

C Troy Murphy
PF Ike Diogu
SF Mike Dunleavy
SG Jason Richardson
PG Baron Davis
----------------------------
SG Mikal Pietrus
C Adonyl Foyle
PG Derek Fisher

is better then

C Chris Kaman
PF Elton Brand
SF Corey Maggette
SG Cuttino Mobley
PG Sam Cassel
----------------------------
PG Shaun Livingston
PF Chris Wilcox
SG Quinton Ross


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

how can Sacramento be picked for the 2 spot!?? Phoenix with just Amare & Steve Nash is still better than Sacramento. Golden State may be better, but a 6 seed, w/ Dallas @ 7, I mean come on now. 

i'm actually surprised he even put the Sonics @ the 8 seed; I figured he'd put Minnesota or the Lakers over the Supes.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> Warriors are better then the Clippers no doubt about that.
> 
> C Troy Murphy
> PF Ike Diogu
> ...


Warriors vs Clippers:
Pos by Pos:
Murphy = Kaman
Diogu < Brand
Dunleavy < Maggs
JRich > Mobley
Davis = Cassell
Bench < Bench
Coach < Coach

so how are Warriors better?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

10th? Are u kidding me? Im saving Fords rankings so I can see how wrong he is. HOw can the T-wolves be better than us? I like G-State but thats kind of high for a team that hasn't proven anything.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

> Davis = Cassell


:rofl: you have got to be kidding me



> Murphy = Kaman


:rofl: likewise


----------



## clippers2playoffs (Aug 22, 2005)

thats a terrible list, kings got chemistry issues, rockets got better, mavs are still better than wariors, and the clippers are better thn the wolves and sonics.

my list
1. Spurs
2. suns
3. rockets
4. kings
5. Nuggets
6. mavs
7. clippers
8. Sonics
9. warriors
10. wolves
11. Lakers
12. Jazz
13. Grizzlies
14. Blazers
15. Hornets


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

On that list you have clippers2playoffs I would Clipps at #5 instead Mavs & Nuggets in front of them.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Mecca said:



> On that list you have clippers2playoffs I would Clipps at #5 instead Mavs & Nuggets in front of them.


Cuttino Mobley is not Shaq, and Sam Cassel is not Steve Nash


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> Warriors vs Clippers:
> Pos by Pos:
> Murphy = Kaman
> Diogu < Brand
> ...



Davis and Cassell are the same.. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Only thing Cassell is better at is staying healthy.. But Baron makes it 90 percent of a season intact and even trying to compare the two is wishful thinking at best. But this did bring a smile to my face...

:biggrin:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Davis and Cassell are the same.. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> Only thing Cassell is better at is staying healthy.. But Baron makes it 90 percent of a season intact and even trying to compare the two is wishful thinking at best. But this did bring a smile to my face...
> 
> :biggrin:


Well, if Cassell stays healthy like he always has, then he does equal Baron.

I mean if Baron only pays half a season, well... that speaks for itself. :clap:


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Gerald Green said:


> Cuttino Mobley is not Shaq, and Sam Cassel is not Steve Nash


Lies. Cuttino Mobley & Shaq are most definitely the same person, didn't you see shaq's magical powers in Kazaam? He could easily become Cuttino Mobley.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

leidout said:


> Lies. Cuttino Mobley & Shaq are most definitely the same person, didn't you see shaq's magical powers in Kazaam? He could easily become Cuttino Mobley.


Seen Kazaam....? So your the one person who saw it..... :biggrin:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Well, if Cassell stays healthy like he always has, then he does equal Baron.
> 
> I mean if Baron only pays half a season, well... that speaks for itself. :clap:



If your only hope is that the player is Injuried for half the season, what does that tell you about the two players in question.

The only way Cassell would be better.. In any way shape or form is if Baron goes down half a season.. I got a feeling being more content and out of NO, that isn't going to happen.

But we all have our dreams right? :biggrin:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> If your only hope is that the player is Injuried for half the season, what does that tell you about the two players in question.
> 
> The only way Cassell would be better.. In any way shape or form is if Baron goes down half a season.. I got a feeling being more content and out of NO, that isn't going to happen.
> 
> But we all have our dreams right? :biggrin:


Given the fact that Baron seems to continually find himself injured... and he is getting older.... I don't think that's out of the question. Overall though, Cassell has the better career so far, of course he's been in the league much longer.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Given the fact that Baron seems to continually find himself injured... and he is getting older.... I don't think that's out of the question. Overall though, Cassell has the better career so far, of course he's been in the league much longer.



Thats true. Nothing is ever out of the question. However, Baron is worth the risk. Just like if he would have come to the Clippers, he would have been worth the Risk. Cassell is old, but still good. I'm not taking anything away from Cassell. 

All I'm saying is that if Baron makes it 90 percent of next season, well then.. He will be a monster and Golden State will finish higher than the Clippers. Book it.

Shaun was out the majority of last season, but we all know that if he can remain healthy and get some experiance he will be a force in the NBA. Baron Davis is the same, in the sense that we know his health problems have plagued his NBA career so far.. But GS brings a new start, a new life, and a new playoff team. Baron was known to be very unhappy in NO, and many have questioned some of the injuries as of late.. I mean look at him.. The second he is traded he is going off for 30 point nights playing agisnt teams that should be killing them.

GS, just like the last half of the season is going to do much better than most people are going to want.

So with that said, I say it again.. If Baron goes down half the season, Cassell will be better. If he doesn't, Cassell wont even be playing on the same planet as Davis.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

10 . . that kinda shocked me . . i was honestly expecting ford to "bash us" and put us 13th or something


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

B.O.T...

Clips will range from 6-9th place in the WC.

1- by a long shot - San Antonio Spurs
2. Peenix Suns
3. Houston Pockets
4. Sacto Queens
5. Denver Nuggies
6. LA Clips
7. GS Warrs
8. Dallas Mavs
9. Minny T-wolves
10. Seattle Superdonuts
11. los angels laKeRS
12. Portland tailblazers
13. Utah Jazzy
14. Memphis Grizzy
15. Louisiana Hornets

the Clips better not find that 7 or 8 slot. Spurs will just be a beast.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

My list

1.spurs
2.suns
3.mavs
4.rockets
5.kings
6.nuggets
7.lakers
8.clippers  (7 and 8 are in the air,it could me clips at 7 or at 8)


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Well, if Cassell stays healthy like he always has, then he does equal Baron.
> 
> I mean if Baron only pays half a season, well... that speaks for itself. :clap:


:rofl: you are killing me


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

14HipClip said:


> B.O.T...
> 
> Clips will range from 6-9th place in the WC.
> 
> ...


i'm with you, hipclip...i like us at 6 maybe even 5 (if the snuggets don't get earl watson and they have a couple of clipper type injuries)...and don't you mean the portland tailchasers?


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

Baron = Cassell = Imbecile


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

14HipClip said:


> B.O.T...
> 
> Clips will range from 6-9th place in the WC.
> 
> ...



:laugh:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> My list
> 
> 1.spurs
> 2.suns
> ...



I disagree. If the Clippers and Lakers have the same teams going into next season and both can stay somewhat healthy I don't really see Lakers going higher than the Clippers. Especally given the fact that the Lakers are going to be running a new offense the correct way, and they dont have the chemestry "yet", that I believe Clippers have the advantage.

I would rethink my position if Lakers made a trade in which they got a solid backup PF/C, and a decent PG. I like Mckie, but he is way to old to be a starting PG in my opinion. Triangle or not, he is still not oging to be making it 35 minutes a game.

That being said, it's going to be a battle next season. But Golden State is going to make the playoffs. It makes me laugh that some people dont think it will happen. If the Warriors fail to make the playoffs, I'd bet the Clippers would fail to. However, I think they both might make it in.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Uhhh for all you guys that have two Southwest teams in the top 3, 1st, 2nd, and third seed goes to the winner of each division. It'll probably go like this.

1. Spurs
2. Phoenix
3. Denver
4. Houston
5. Dallas
6. Sacramento
7. LA Lakers
8. LA Clippers


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Uhhh for all you guys that have two Southwest teams in the top 3, 1st, 2nd, and third seed goes to the winner of each division. It'll probably go like this.
> 
> 1. Spurs
> 2. Phoenix
> ...



Lakers over Clippers? Both over Golden State? :laugh: 

Lakers need a trade and soon.


----------

